# Audio Instalacion

## rafiki21

Hola queria saber si alguien me podria decir como instalalar y conigurar mi targeta de audio, soy practicamente nuevo en gentoo siempre estuve en fedora y no se muy bien como configurar cosas basicas, instale y compile el sistema con Genkernel y lo hice por ke todavia no se bien compilar mi hardware, de entorno grafico uso Gnome

Cuando empese a correr el minimal-cd para instalar el sistema me dijo ke mi targeta de sonido es una:

     Intel 82801    ICH9 Family  HD Audio Controller   driver= snd_hda_intel

El genkernel si me detecto y me instalo el modulo en el kernel pero no se como instalarla ni congurarla

Espero su ayuda y gracias por su tiempo....

----------

## pelelademadera

alsamixer. esta en el paquete alsa-utils

----------

## Coghan

Bienvenido a Gentoo @rafiki21:

Para empezar te recomiendo que le des un repaso a la documentación oficial:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/list.xml?desc=1

En concreto el manual que necesitas es este: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml

Espero que te ayude.

----------

